
Sleeping With Your Cofounder | Founder Dating - busterc
http://founderdating.com/sleeping-with-your-cofounder/
======
drakaal
My Co-Founder is not the gender I would choose to sleep with.

Having gotten in bed with a co-founder in the past I would say this article
missed the more important rules.

Don't date in the workplace, and don't work in the datespace. You have to
compartmentalize your relationship. Don't talk shop over a candle light
dinner, and don't talk love/sex/relationship in the office.

Don't get viewed as a unibrain. You need to be in sync, but you need to be
viewed as two people. It is easy to get viewed as BrianAndJen all one word,
all one person.

No pet names in the work place. You can't be like "Hey Babe, can you get me
those TPS reports".

~~~
k__
It also depends on how good you are in choosing lovers.

Many people a pretty bad at this and break up (badly) every few years.

These problems won't work out for a start-up.

Also, many start-ups fail and moneyproblems can easily kill relationships.

But I know a few people, who are in a relationship and working together for
years. They don't make big money, but their companies aren't in trouble
either.

~~~
drakaal
If they are your co-founder they shouldn't be a bad break up anyway. You have
to be pickier about co-founders than lovers. Most people will have more lovers
in their lifetime than co-founders.

------
goltus
Loved the tips, to add my 2 cents to tip # 1: Don’t Let Arguments Escalate -
Also a good idea to not bring in the past issues. I see that too often that
when people fight they start bringing in the arguments from the day they met!

------
RoadLinds
It's an interesting dilemma. As a woman, my co-founder (and team mates) are
quite likely to be male. I am in love with my work and our mission; having a
romantic relationship with someone who does NOT share these passions would be
difficult. A person NOT involved in tech startups could never fully understand
me. And a totally unattractive individual becomes significantly more so when
we hit a rocking work stride and build beautiful things together, hit walls
and win together. Fortunately, I need my future lover to summit mountains,
too, so I'm somewhat shielded from this potential conflict! (ie - very few
tech entrepreneur mountaineers) ;)

------
antonius
If you're able to separate your business relationships and personal
relationships and keep it professional then why not? The problem with that is
it's usually easier said than done.

